# Never thought I’d build one of these again…



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

After blundering through my first Lunar Models _Proteus_ I swore I’d never build another. Little did I know.

My buddy Scott, in addition to being a talented architect, is a huge _Proteus_ fan. Knowing my desire to add a second story to my home, he made an offer I couldn’t refuse: in exchange for a fully built model he’d design the 2nd story add-on gratis. And so, once more unto the breach…










The Lunar kit consists of a combination of resin and vac-form pieces. As you can see, there’s a lot of clean-up work to tend to before construction can begin. The hull halves were trimmed with a hot-knife, then filed and sanded.









Achieving a seamless weld between the vac-form hull and resin canopy required some finessing. A heat gun helped warp (or un-warp) the canopy into a more join-friendly shape, and a mixture of gap-filling super-glue and micro-bubbles was used to fill the seams, followed by a shot of zap-kicker (in this instance, owing to the thinness of the vac hull, I wanted to avoid the use of warm-curing putties altogether).









A blast of primer shows where more work is needed.












After a long day of sanding my son Jay is pooped.











Still a ways to go to get to this point, but I'll keep the progress pix coming.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

nice! (how much do architects charge for that sorta stuff?) You're both getting a good deal I bet.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Never say Never,nice Work!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Hm.

Maybe if I'd worked more on my model building skills, I wouldn't be in the middle of an eviction today.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Whoa! Beautiful photo that last one!!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

WOW! Go For it! I promise I'll have the 1/72 kit ready in a few months! And a 1/24 kit late this summer... by the way! ...but it's always a joy to watch you work! Post lots of pics along the way!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> After blundering through my first Lunar Models _Proteus_ I swore I’d never build another. Little did I know.


IIRC, that kit is supposed to have been extensively retooled and improved since you built your first one. Do you notice any differences?


Carson Dyle said:


> As you can see, there’s a lot of clean-up work to tend to before construction can begin. The hull halves were trimmed with a hot-knife, then filed and sanded.


The tedious task of trimming the hull pieces with an Xacto knife is what's been putting me off building my LM Proteus. I've never used a hot knife. Should I invest in one? How easy is it to use? How do you control it so it doesn't damage the parts?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

And you thought model building would never get you anywhere!

The model looks great!!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: GREAT WORK!!!
But where's Rachel?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Gorgeous!

I like anything Proteus-related but this is especialy nice! Is the LM kit 1/32 scale? I know its much larger than the Wilco kit.

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Outstanding job on that vac/resin seam :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang, Rob! That's lookin' sweet! And you're workin' fast, too! Not for sure, but I'll bet your friend is definitely gerttin' the better end of the deal! :thumbsup:




Carson Dyle said:


> After a long day of sanding my son Jay is pooped.


Jay Lightyear, *Space Ranger*!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> IIRC, that kit is supposed to have been extensively retooled and improved since you built your first one. Do you notice any differences?


Like most Lunar Models kits, this one was purchased back in the early 90’s and spent the next decade in someone's closet (in this case Scott's) waiting to be built. I have no idea if the version LM currently offers has been retooled, but I seriously doubt it.

Thing is, in all the areas that really matter, Lunar got it right the first time -- although why they molded the canopy as a separate piece I'll never know. 



scotpens said:


> The tedious task of trimming the hull pieces with an Xacto knife is what's been putting me off building my LM Proteus. I've never used a hot knife. Should I invest in one? How easy is it to use? How do you control it so it doesn't damage the parts?


Trimming the hull is not that difficult. The trick is to leave yourself a small margin for error (say 1/8"). It's then a simple matter to tidy up the excess plastic along the edges with file and sanding block. On this kit the process should take you a couple of hours tops.

I seldom require a hot knife on my projects, but it sure comes in handy on the vac-form LM kits. The tool can bit awkward to wield, what with the heating element requiring such a shallow grip on the handle. Still, with a little practice (like five minutes worth) you’ll be good to go. Just remember to wear an oven mitt.



drewid142 said:


> I'll have the 1/72 kit ready in a few months! And a 1/24 kit late this summer


I know, I know. I told Scott, but he wanted the larger scale. Anyway, I suspect he'll be able to build your _Proteus_ kit(s) all by himself.



Dave Hussey said:


> Is the LM kit 1/32 scale?


1/32 or 1/34, I can never remember which. Fluke could tell you.

Here are a couple more shots of the finished model for the three or four of you who’ve never seen it.  

Although I was pretty happy with the way this build turned out, there's always room for improvement.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Carson Dyle said:


> After a long day of sanding my son Jay is pooped.


My wife & I don't have kids, but had I realized you could use them to do the tedious stuff like sanding, maybe I would've pressed the issue....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: VERY inspiring stuff, Carson! I'm expecting a big storm over the weekend (and resultant power outages), so I think I'll while away the time by opening up my LM proteus kit and start cutting, sanding and test fitting while waiting for the power to come back on.
You'll be happy to note that both you and your buddy Scott are coming out even on this deal, too; his design work will be just as time consuming and accurate as your craftsmanship on this fine kit.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

El Gato said:


> My wife & I don't have kids, but had I realized you could use them to do the tedious stuff like sanding, maybe I would've pressed the issue....


You should see him with a hot knife.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Is it just me, or do the upper decks of the refit Enterprise and all starfleet vessels after it look like the Proteus was retrofitted to sit up on top? I noticed that years ago. They just took the front windows of the proteus and moved them to the back for the officers lounge on the E.

BTW Carson, I want that jacket on the chair.....mmmm old ILM logo.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

El Gato said:


> My wife & I don't have kids, but had I realized you could use them to do the tedious stuff like sanding, maybe I would've pressed the issue....


yeah but keeping them supplied with beer is expensive.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Sweet Rob! Good use of the kids to help out, talented modelers shouldn't be doing mundane things like sanding LOL.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Steve244 said:


> yeah but keeping them supplied with beer is expensive.


  

For the record, that's a root beer bottle pictured above (I'd never let my three-year-old drink while operating a hot knife. What kind of parent do you think I am)?



REL said:


> Good use of the kids to help out, talented modelers shouldn't be doing mundane things like sanding LOL.


Hey, they gotta start sometime. 

Great thing about having two boys is that while one is at home working on my models, the other can field those pesky client calls at the office. That leaves me free to read comic books, catch up on unwatched DVDs, and hang out at HobbyTalk.










Kidding aside, I've found model making to be a great learning tool when it comes to teaching my seven-year-old about the virtues of patience and hard work. Guys like you sometimes make it _look_ easy Rich, but there's no substitute for good, old-fashioned diligence, and taking the time to do something right.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Thing is, in all the areas that really matter, Lunar got it right the first time -- although why they molded the canopy as a separate piece I'll never know.


Whoever made the original patterns must have realized that the thin window frames would be extremely fragile if molded as part of the vacform upper hull, especially if the individual window openings had to be cut out with an Xacto knife. Also the undercut of the horizontal frames might present a problem.

Actually the fit between the vacform piece and the resin canopy is pretty good (on my kit, anyway).


Carson Dyle said:


> Trimming the hull is not that difficult. The trick is to leave yourself a small margin for error (say 1/8"). It's then a simple matter to tidy up the excess plastic along the edges with file and sanding block. On this kit the process should take you a couple of hours tops.


Oh, I'm sure it won't take me too long once I actually make up my mind to sit down and do the darn thing. 

Your first _Proteus_ build is so nearly perfect, the only room for improvement I can see is in the decals. I assume the one you're currently working on will have more accurate markings on the engine nacelles?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> I assume the one you're currently working on will have more accurate markings on the engine nacelles?


No.

The hull markings are rub-on transfers, courtesy of a graphic design vendor I do business with who printed them as a favor. Only after I'd painstakingly applied them did I realize the italicized lettering, which had been present in my original Photoshop file, had somehow fallen between the cracks during the printing process. 

The advantage of this particular type of lettering (especially on a gloss white hull) is that there is no yellowish border surrounding the letter forms. The edges are also much crisper than what you'd get with a decal, and the colors (in this case red) are significantly more vibrant.

As for the model I'm building now, unless Scott wants to foot the bill for a re-print, he'll just have to live with the rub-ons left over from my first build.

Call it artistic license.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Gee,I have every model in that room!!Just kidding,great stuff,Carson.Alexander


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MartinHatfield said:


> Is it just me, or do the upper decks of the refit Enterprise and all starfleet vessels after it look like the Proteus was retrofitted to sit up on top? I noticed that years ago. They just took the front windows of the proteus and moved them to the back for the officers lounge on the E.


Well, now that you mention it. . .

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=51605&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Beautiful work Rob. You do the best gloss white I've ever seen!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the inspiration, Carson! As I expected, I had a long power outage over the weekend and spent the time prepping my LM Proteus.
And thanks for the info on the putty, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Glad I could help.

Post some pix when you get a chance. It's lonely being the only Lunar Models _Proteus_ builder.


----------



## PetarB (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, that's really quite nice. Your last pic especially is stunning!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't wait to see more of your work on this, Robert! Wish I could paint half as well as you do!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Wilma Deering picture on wall...

Mmmm....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Speaking of pictures on the wall, who are the 4 guys in tuxes?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesomely beautiful!

I missed this thread. If you ask why I missed it, I will have to kill you!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I always noticed a Proteus sensibility to the Enterprise TMP refit--the engine intakes and flow of a lot of the design had that quality for me--and I immediately used the bridge module of the AMT Refit kit to knock out a little 1 1/2 inch Proteus I still have lying around somewhere...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

F91 said:


> Beautiful work Rob. You do the best gloss white I've ever seen!


Most of the credit goes to Tamiya, but thanks.



KUROK said:


> Wilma Deering picture on wall...


Yeah I got that at WonderFest a couple of years ago, lol. One of the few celebs I’ve met who didn’t disappoint in person. Nice lady, great sense of humor, and _man_, has she kept in great shape.



Seaview said:


> Speaking of pictures on the wall, who are the 4 guys in tuxes?


Jeez, you guys don't miss a thing.

That's an old awards show shot of Clarke Gable, Gary Cooper, Van Heflin, and Jimmy Stewart. My friend and business partner threw me a surprise party on my 40th, and that image served as the invitation (my ugly mug having been Photoshoped over Mr. Heflin’s, poor devil).



jbond said:


> I...I immediately used the bridge module of the AMT Refit kit to knock out a little 1 1/2 inch Proteus I still have lying around somewhere...


Unless a crow took it.

BTW, speaking of things _Proteus_, I friend of mine is pals with Greg Jein. Greg owned the hero FX miniature for a number of years, and I recently had the chance to ask him if he could shed any light on the old rumor (which originated on Phil Broad’s site, IIRC) that a drastically retro-fitted version of the _Proteus_ full-scale mockup had been used as a rescue sub in a deleted scene from _The Poseidon Adventure_. Although he was skeptical, Greg's curiosity was piqued, and he promised to put the question to (_Poseidon_ Production Designer) William Creber.

I don’t know when I’ll be talking with Greg again, but I’ll keep my fellow _Proteus_ fans posted re: the great rescue sub mystery.

In the meantime, I’m hoping to get in some quality model building in this weekend, and with any luck I’ll be able to post update pix soon.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Cool! I just noticed the twilght zone astronaught guy on the floor below the chair..I just watched that episode on New Years on the 48 hour Twlight Zone Marathon on the SCI-FI channel.. Jeff


----------

